# Aluminum siding



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Any pros or cons of using aluminum siding as the roof of my run? Hubby is worried about heat retention, my thought is metallic would reflect Suns rays


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We have galvanized steel with 1/2 in Styrofoam insulation in the roof only. Our chickens stay in when it's really hot out.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

For your coop or run? They stay in the coop when it's hot out or your home?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We have a huge shade tree that hangs over the roof of the coop, so I'm sure that helps it stay cooler inside, too.


----------

